# My kitty keeps waking me up meowing ALL NIGHT! How to stop??



## j67345 (May 30, 2005)

AACK!
I adopted Milo a few months ago....and he has this bad habit of jumping on my bed and meowing....gradually louder and louder.....until he wakes me up. It's driving me crazy!
And it's getting worse!
I bought a little spray bottle, so I squirt him when he does it.....and he jumps off the bed and lays down in his kitty bed.....and then in an hour or two....he's back on my bed meowing in my face. 
It's gotten so bad that he starts up at around 2:30 in the morning...and is back again every half hour....until my alarm goes off.
I don't get it at all because he's REALLY happy....he's purring really loud while he's meowing in my face, and he's not hungry....it just doesn't make any sense to me at all!!
Has anyone else had this problem? Please give me suggestions on how to get him to stop! I'm not getting any sleep anymore!!
Thanks!!


----------



## zoeae (Feb 21, 2005)

Maybe he is bored and wants to play, or he could be hungry. Do you feed him dry food? You could try keeping some dry food down all night. 

I had problems with Connor keeping me up all night (mostly attacking my feet because they tend to move alot ) when He first came home but now he will just climb into bed with the rest of us. (Once in a while I still get pounced on, but not too much).


----------



## j67345 (May 30, 2005)

nope, he's not hungry....he gets both dry and wet food.....I think he just wants attention, which he gets TONS of during the day. 
It really is driving me crazy....I thought after a while, his schedule would coincide with mine, but that definitely isn't happening


----------



## zoeae (Feb 21, 2005)

Then you might have to close the door to your room to get some sleep. He might cry for you, but if you can ignore it then maybe you can sleep a bit.


----------



## j67345 (May 30, 2005)

yup, I've tried that too  
he'll do the same thing...and cry....but also scratch on the door. It is REALLY weird, because he is purring like he is REALLY happy the whole time. strrrrrange kitty. 
Seriously though, I really need to figure this out....it's been three months.....and, if anything, it has gotten worse. I've tried everything I can think of...and really really don't want to have to brign him back to the adoption place. I LOVE this kitty!!


----------



## zoeae (Feb 21, 2005)

i am stumped. hopefully one of the more experience people will be able to offer some good advice. I would hate to see you give him back also. 

how old is he?


----------



## Hippyhart (Jul 4, 2004)

You could engage him in some really hard playing with a laser pointer or feather stick before you go to sleep, which should tire him out some. Otherwise, you may have to start sleeping with him outside the room and not let him in at all. He will learn to stop once you start ignoring him (maybe invest in some earplugs in the meantime!).


----------



## 2mainecoons (Apr 8, 2005)

*Re: My kitty keeps waking me up meowing ALL NIGHT! How to st*



j67345 said:


> AACK!
> I adopted Milo a few months ago....and he has this bad habit of jumping on my bed and meowing....gradually louder and louder.....until he wakes me up. It's driving me crazy!
> And it's getting worse!
> I bought a little spray bottle, so I squirt him when he does it.....and he jumps off the bed and lays down in his kitty bed.....and then in an hour or two....he's back on my bed meowing in my face.
> ...


Don't let him sleep in your bedroom. I wouldn't get a second of sleep if I let my hyper kitties sleep in my bedroom. They have their own beds in teh living room which is far away from my bedroom.


----------



## peppersmom (Apr 20, 2005)

Pepper used to do that as a kitten. I started shutting my door, and still do now. He used to scratch and meow at the door, but I just ignored it. He had toys, food and water, and I played with him a lot during the day, plus he has my FSS to play with. I knew he was fine, now he knows that my bedroom is off limits at night. Although he comes in bed with me in the morning when I'm watching TV and curls right up on my chest and goes to sleep.

I know it feels terrible to hear your baby meowing, especially when it's a purring meow, it breaks your heart. But you need your sleep, he will get used to it. As long as he has toys, and food and water, he's fine. And he will still love you no matter what! :wink: 

GL to you!


----------



## Annissa (Dec 9, 2003)

Try play therapy every day! http://www.littlebigcat.com/index.php?action=library&act=show&item=012

Moved to Behavior.


----------



## Stanky (Feb 28, 2005)

I am guessing this is the only cat you have. I do agree that the cat is craving attention. Usually our time to sleep is time for kitty to play. My cat use to do the same thing. She has somewhat grown out of it. There is days when she will cry and wonder around the house but usually she is only meowing in the morning when she want us to get up and feed her.

I agree to maybe close him in a room that is away from your door. We tried just closing her out of our bedroom but this did not help. She would just meow at our door. Heck in mid day and someone closes her out of the door she will sit and meow.

I don't really know how to make the cat stop, but if you are looking for a solid night sleep I would just close him in a room away from your bedroom. Also, before you go to sleep try playing to sort of wear him out. Hopefully he will sort of grow out of it.


----------



## violina23 (Jun 28, 2004)

Lately my routine has been that I lay down around 10:30/11PM and watch some tv/read/head to sleep. Kiera usually sees me climb into bed, and leaps up onto bed with me, rubbing against me and purring. Happy cat! Sometimes we have a rousing game of fetch....

But eventually she curls up in a ball on the other half of the bed, and we both go to sleep like an old married couple 

However, around 3-4AM, the "old" part fades away, as Kiera gest up and decides to run around and play... either with me, or with various things in the room that make loud clanking and/or crackling noises, or things that THUD when they fall down. So lately around 3-4AM I get up, go to the bathroom, come back, pick Kiera up, give her a quick snuggle, and then gently toss her outside my room and shut the door. When I get up at a quarter to 8, she is usually right outside my door ready to come in and start purring up another storm


----------



## Amy106 (Aug 3, 2004)

I have two cats that cannot sleep with me and two that can. The two that cant sleep in the laundry room at night. They have food, toys, and litter boxes in there so they can frolic and we can get some sleep. At first Sonny would meow for about an hour but now he is used to the plan even though he may not like it, he deals with it quite well. The other cats sleep all night on the cat tree in my bedroom.


----------



## Opuss (Jun 1, 2005)

Think the kitten might be bored. Kittens are like babies - they need to be stimulated. I am a guy but I presume that if I had a baby that cried, I would get up. I would recommend getting a second cat!

We had two Burmese when I was a teenager. Luckily they are intelligent so they quickly learned that my father woke up first. As my mother had a policy of no closed doors, the cats had free access to all rooms (apart from the larder but they learned how to open the latch and free access to the cooked fish!). As my father tended to get up at around 6.30 am during weekdays, our cats thought that he would do so every day including weekends. So if he didn't get up at 6.30am and feed them they began to bite his toes. If that didn't work, they trod on his body up and down. If that didn't work, they began to bite his moustache. In final desperation if he hadn't gotten up by then, they just lay down over his face!!!

:wink: 

And people say that cats are stupid?


----------



## clbarnes82 (Jun 19, 2005)

I would pet him a good deal right before you to go bed.. leave plenty of food, water and litter box ready. Shut your door and turn up your fan or play some music. He may be a bit used to you petting him and wanting it all night.. he should be fine though


----------



## torrilama (Jun 18, 2005)

edit


----------

